# Mitä suomalaisten tekemiä ohjelmia tiedätte?

## jmz2

Mitä suomalaisten (Linuxille) tekemiä ohjelmia tiedätte?

Minulle ei tule mieleen muita kuin torsmo, jonka kehitys on siirtynyt ulkomaalaisille henkilöillem ja jpegoptim.

----------

## progo

Rainlendar on ainakin portattu linuxille. Joku softa oli juuri vastikään jossa suomalainen tekijännimi pulpahti esille, mutta enpä saa kiinni enää että kuka tai mikä.

----------

## Toomuch

Heh, no tietenkin Irssi  :Smile:  Commodore-emulaattori Vice oli myös alunperin suomalaista tekoa.

----------

## jmz2

Lisätäänpä listaan vielä ION, joka on minimalistinen ikkunanhallintaohjelma, ja aktiivisessa kehityksessä.

----------

## Nuteater

Jos pelit lasketaan mukaan niin ainakin games-roguelike/ivan on suomalaista alkuperää.

Voisin kuvitella, että games-arcade/kajaani-kombat on nimensä perusteella myös  :Smile: .

Myös Wings 2:sta löytyy linux-versio.

----------

## husku

dovecot oli muistaakseni pirkanmaalta  :Smile: 

----------

## jmz2

 *husku wrote:*   

> dovecot oli muistaakseni pirkanmaalta 

 

Tuota en ollut tiennytkään, vaikka dovecot on postipalvelimilla käytössä.

----------

## goldfish

Entertainer

----------

## AnXa

en oo ihan varma mutta pekwm oli ainakin joskus...  :Razz: 

----------

## Useful Idiot

Monesta Linux läppäristä löytyvä wpa_supplicant taitaapi olla suomalaista käsialaa.

----------

## Tronic

Oma vapaa-ajan projektini http://performous.org/ tietty (alunperin ranskalainen tuotos, mutta nykyisin yli puolet koodista on mun kirjoittamaa). Lisäksi kannattaa huomata suomalaisten työpanos useissa keskeisissä ohjelmissa. Esim. Network Managerin mokkulatuki on suomalaista käsialaa (tehty tänä kesänä COSS:n Kesäkoodi-projektissa).

----------

## severisa

Pitää mainostaa omaa rojektia täälläkin. Eli koodasin 3D-renderöijän nimeltä ssRay:

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~sevesalm/ssRay/ssRay.php

Homma lähti siitä, että halusin opetella C++:aa. Aluksi tavoite oli tehdä fysiikkasimu. Se toimikin asiallisesti, mutta ei juuri inspiroinut jatkamaan. Sitten sain idean. Ajattelin muuntaa simun renderöijäksi, tarkemmin Monte Carlo path tracing -renderöijäksi. Fysiikkajutut olen nyt karsinut hiiteen. Ne voi lisätä, kun tulee tarve.

Menetelmässä renderöidään antamalla valonsäteiden poukkoilla mallissa vapaasti fysiikan lakien mukaan, kuten oikeassa elämässä. Tämä eroaa oleellisesti esim. perinteisestä PovRay:stä, jossa normaalisti säde osuu objektiin ja sieltä vain valonlähteeseen. POV:ssa epäsuora valaistus on kikkailtava mukaan radiosityllä. Samoin kaikki muutkin valoefektit. Path tracing mahdollistaa erittäin realistisen epäsuoran valaistuksen/varjot/muut efektit samassa paketissa ilman tajutonta parametrien säätöä. Lopputulos on aina "oikea" - tätä kutsutaankin nimellä "unbiased renderer". Muita vastaavia ohjelmia ovat esim. LuxRender ja Indigo Renderer.

Ainoa pikku ongelma on se, että menetelmä on pirun hidas. Suurinta osaa sivujeni kuvista on renderöity yli 10 tuntia 3GHz:n tuplaytimellä. Toisaalta, se skaalautuu mainiosti ytimien mukaan. Q9550 olisi kiva... Kuvat siis muodostuvat niin, että ne ovat aluksi hyvin rakeisia ja "pehmenevät" pikku hiljaa renderöintiajan mukaan. Tämä näkyy hyvin loppupään 3 kuvan sarjasta. Renderöintiä voi myös jatkaa helposti myöhemmin. Eli rakeisen vedoksen saa hyvin nopeasti.

Seuraavaksi pitäis koodata kd-treet, mutta nyt ei töiltä ehdi. Ehkä lomilla tai ensi vuonna on aikaa. ssRay on siis vain Linuxille, mutta tällä hetkellä mitään ei ole jaossa.Last edited by severisa on Fri Feb 13, 2009 10:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmz2

 *severisa wrote:*   

> Seuraavaksi pitäis koodata kd-treet, mutta nyt ei töiltä ehdi. Ehkä lomilla tai ensi vuonna on aikaa. ssRay on siis vain Linuxille, mutta tällä hetkellä mitään ei ole jaossa.

 

Mukavan oloinen projekti. Toivottavasti saat tehtyä niin pitkälle, että saat jakoon asti.

----------

## Syzar

Eikös Fluxbox ole kanssa alunperin suomalaista perää?

----------

## jmz2

 *Syzar wrote:*   

> Eikös Fluxbox ole kanssa alunperin suomalaista perää?

 

Jep. Henrik Kinnusen tekemä tuo.

----------

## defer-

Ensimmäinen IRC client ja serveri sekä IRC protokolla.

----------

## Zucca

Git.

----------

## Zucca

Tuplapostaus, mutta...

Tulipa mieleeni toinenkin melko "kuuluisa" softa Linuxille: XZ pakkaustyökalut. Lasse Collinin käsialaa pääasiassa.

----------

## grep

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

>  *Syzar wrote:*   Eikös Fluxbox ole kanssa alunperin suomalaista perää? 
> 
> Jep. Henrik Kinnusen tekemä tuo.

 

Käytin tuota itsekin aikoinaan. Tuohon pohjautuva Openbox on ensisijainen valintani edelleen aina kun voi valita. Toimii kuin unelma ja on hyvin paketoituna eri jakeluissa.

-

Muistaakseni myös Enscript olisi suomalaista alkuperää.

----------

## heikkikk

t-lasku https://helineva.net/t-lasku/

ja

tilitin https://helineva.net/tilitin/

Itse käytän T-laskua työssäni ahkerasti  :Smile:  Kiitokset tästä ohjelmasta!!

----------

## _kopsu_

T-Lasku. Pari vuotta käytössä ja tosi hyvin toimiva. Käytössä myös Arch koneessa!

----------

## Zucca

Miten tämä meni ohi meiltä kaikilta: ssh

Tatu Ylönen kehitti ssh1 protokollan.

----------

